# ***Robin Thicke***



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 9, 2007)

Title" Lost Without You"

Such a sexy song

Play video here
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rKom_E3cJ0


----------



## d_flawless (Jan 9, 2007)

i just got his CD for x-mas, and starting with the first song with faith evans, i knew it was gonna be a good one


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 9, 2007)

Robin Thicke is good, I got his album a few months ago.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Robin Thicke is good, I got his album a few months ago._

 
im so jealous......... i just checked out all of his songs . his voice is so smooth


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_im so jealous......... i just checked out all of his songs . his voice is so smooth_

 
Girl for what? You know how I do. LOL


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 9, 2007)

I saw him in concert with John Legend two months ago. He's so cool.


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 9, 2007)

I love his voice.  When his song, When I Get You Alone, came out a few years ago, I downloaded everything I could find from him.  I'll have to pick up the new album.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jan 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_Girl for what? You know how I do. LOL_

 
oh yea............ Shhhhh i wont tell .. lol see i was about to bust myself olout by saying something like ""im outta blanks" lol


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jan 9, 2007)

Yup...he's awesome. I got his latest album too...very smooooooth


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 10, 2007)

love him, love his voice..


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_oh yea............ Shhhhh i wont tell .. lol see i was about to bust myself olout by saying something like ""im outta blanks" lol_

 





 LOL


----------



## mistella (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeaaa, i'm actually listening to Lost without You right now!


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 11, 2007)

He was on the Steve Harvey morning show this morning.


----------



## lipshock (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_I love his voice.  When his song, When I Get You Alone, came out a few years ago, I downloaded everything I could find from him.  I'll have to pick up the new album._

 


WOW!  When I used to tell my friends about that song, they would all be like "what the ....?"  I always felt like I was the only person that knew about him and that song before I Wanna Love You Girl.

I loved him even with the grotesque long hair and shabby clothes!  If you don't know what I am talking about.  Google some pictures of him and see if you can find the OLD(ER) ones before he got all Mr. GQ!


----------



## ledonatella (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CincyFan* 

 
_I love his voice.  When his song, When I Get You Alone, came out a few years ago, I downloaded everything I could find from him.  I'll have to pick up the new album._

 

OMG, have that Cd and it's so good...I loved him all shabby too (as well as now) like someone said, I like scruffy men


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indigowaters* 

 
_He was on the Steve Harvey morning show this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
That's funny, Steve Harvey played his song like a week or two ago saying that he loved the song and that everybody should listen to it. I didn't know he was going to acutally have him on.


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 

 
_That's funny, Steve Harvey played his song like a week or two ago saying that he loved the song and that everybody should listen to it. I didn't know he was going to acutally have him on._

 
Yeah, they played like half the album this morning and were trying to sing it.


----------



## CincyFan (Jan 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_WOW!  When I used to tell my friends about that song, they would all be like "what the ....?"  I always felt like I was the only person that knew about him and that song before I Wanna Love You Girl.

I loved him even with the grotesque long hair and shabby clothes!  If you don't know what I am talking about.  Google some pictures of him and see if you can find the OLD(ER) ones before he got all Mr. GQ!_

 
I remember him looking like that.  In fact, I thought he still did until this thread.  I hadn't looked up pics of him.  I definitely like his cleaned up look better.  

No one else knew who he was either when that song came out.  Though I tortured my SO with his music all the time.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 15, 2007)

I LOVE Robin Thicke.  When I heard the song "Wanna love you" this summer I was hooked.  I was disappointed to read in a Vibe article that he was married to Paula Patton who is in the "Lost with out you" video.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Now I will never get him!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hahaha!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2007)

I love Robin Thicke.  He is one of the most underrated artists out.  BUT....he is really coming up in world.  He's been on Oprah twice in the last month.  He's performing on Good Morning America next Friday (06/08/07), and he's going on tour with Beyonce this summer.  I am so happy for all of his success.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2007)

^^Oprah really, really likes him.  It bugs me how people keep saying he is a "new artist".  He has been around a long time and this CD of his has been around since last year!  

I am glad he is getting noticed more too!


----------



## TIERAsta (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah, i got his cd a few months ago.  "lost without you" is, of course, fabulous.  "shooter" is my other fave.

oh, and his dad is dr. seaver from growing pains!!


----------



## PomPoko (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_WOW!  When I used to tell my friends about that song, they would all be like "what the ....?"  I always felt like I was the only person that knew about him and that song before I Wanna Love You Girl.

I loved him even with the grotesque long hair and shabby clothes!  If you don't know what I am talking about.  Google some pictures of him and see if you can find the OLD(ER) ones before he got all Mr. GQ!_

 
haha, i remember this, I got his first album in like 2004, i used to play it all the time, and make my fiance listen to it too! We still just refer to him as "thicke" as well since thats what he used to go by. When the video for lost without u came out i was like...."okkkk...wtf happened to him? he used to be all scraggly and earth child-ish." as in...:






The man has got serious talent though, like his own songs, and I'm preeeeety sure hes written songs for a gazillion other people. Like Jordan Knight. His whole solo album was pretty much written by him (I'm ashamed to say I know this cos I own it and once read the insert...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha) And Will Young. He's prob not known in the US but he's the original UK pop idol winner...and loads more I forget!


----------



## lipshock (Jun 7, 2007)

AH-HA, that is the Robin Thicke or Thicke I used to know!  I have to admit I like his upgrade but it was a huge one.  I definitely thought he was going to stay in his earth-child, love my long hair way.  Him being what he is today is such a huge shock.  But he looks good but I definitely still thought he looked good when he was in his earth child days.

Thicke wrote for Will Young (I know him, I know him -- I've been to London so many times)?!  That is cool.  I know he's written and produced for a lot of artists.  He has got tremendous talent!


----------



## aziza (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PomPoko* 

 
_haha, i remember this, I got his first album in like 2004, i used to play it all the time, and make my fiance listen to it too! We still just refer to him as "thicke" as well since thats what he used to go by. When the video for lost without u came out i was like...."okkkk...wtf happened to him? he used to be all scraggly and earth child-ish." as in...:






The man has got serious talent though, like his own songs, and I'm preeeeety sure hes written songs for a gazillion other people. Like Jordan Knight. His whole solo album was pretty much written by him (I'm ashamed to say I know this cos I own it and once read the insert...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 haha) And Will Young. He's prob not known in the US but he's the original UK pop idol winner...and loads more I forget!_

 

That's the guy I remembered too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's a changed man. And don't be ashamed about the Jordan Knight album
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "Anything goes when I give it to you, without a doubt I'll turn you ouuut...." That song used to be on heavy rotation.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 7, 2007)

I remember his former look and style but I like him better now.  Actually, I remember when he first but his hair and had the video for Brand New Jones and he looked like a freaking Beetle or something.  I was not happy.  I figured his record company pressured him to change his look and everything.  It all seemed so forced.  They even changed the name of the album from Cherry Blue Skies to A Beautiful World.


----------



## PomPoko (Jun 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_AH-HA, that is the Robe Thicke or Thicke I used to know!  I have to admit I like his upgrade but it was a huge one.  I definitely thought he was going to stay in his earth-child, love my long hair way.  Him being what he is today is such a huge shock.  But he looks good but I definitely still thought he looked good when he was in his earth child days.

Thicke wrote for Will Young (I know him, I know him -- I've been to London so many times)?!  That is cool.  I know he's written and produced for a lot of artists.  He has got tremendous talent!_

 
Yeah, his first album, I think...I was kinda shocked to find that out at first for some reason. Also cos i was bored and interested the other day, I was looking at his wikipedia, and he's actually worked with so many people! Like, Usher, Christina Aguilera, Brandy, Mya and Michael Jackson! All a bit of a step up from Jordan Knight haha! I noticed the other day his dad actually helped make the different strokes theme tune as well...musical family!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_That's the guy I remembered too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He's a changed man. And don't be ashamed about the Jordan Knight album
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "Anything goes when I give it to you, without a doubt I'll turn you ouuut...." That song used to be on heavy rotation._

 
Haha yeah, when I was like fourteen I LOVED that album! I guess it wasn't that bad really, apart from the fact that its Jordan Knight. I thought he was soooo hot, but then recently he was on a reality t.v show in the UK, about holiday reps, and he spent the entire time lusting after this really trashy "model" we have over here called jodie marsh. That put me right off him! my dreams were shattered *sob* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I remember his former look and style but I like him better now.  Actually, I remember when he first but his hair and had the video for Brand New Jones and he looked like a freaking Beetle or something.  I was not happy.  I figured his record company pressured him to change his look and everything.  It all seemed so forced.  They even changed the name of the album from Cherry Blue Skies to A Beautiful World._

 
I prefer his look before personally I think, after looking at this pic...and the Brand New Jones hair was ok...but then I like longer haired guys personally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He still looks great now though. I remember when I was looking to buy his first album and I had a choice between the two and I was so flummoxed by it...its not as if the first album was originally called "don't buy my album its rubbish"


----------

